# champion 196cc 3000w engine upgrades?



## jgilk1 (Jan 26, 2017)

i have a champion 3000 watt 196 cc generator ~6.5hp 

for the efficiency and throttle response side rejetting is always a good thing, how ever at the same time having a more free flowing exhaust and "intake" allow more air in and out and slight improvements in things happen

will doing the slight performance mods (~$100) really make a difference in overall performance?


is making these changes really worth it? has any one done performance mods on their generator?


----------



## motormonkey (Jul 10, 2016)

A staff of very competent engineers with far more resources than you have, expended considerable time and money designing that engine for its specific job. What sort of "overall performance" would you expect to gain by "upgrading" the engine? It will not increase the amount of power the generator will produce.

Save the "performance enhancements" for your motorcycle and leave the generator alone.


----------



## RonJ (Aug 5, 2015)

Motormonkey nailed it!


----------



## Handyhiker (Sep 29, 2016)

About the only upgrades you can do and see a difference are,
1- Remove the spark arrester from the exhaust.
2- Drill the main jet out slightly larger. I mean very slightly. I use a set of number drills and go 2 number sizes and have found that the generators will pull slightly more load. I have done this to a 3000 watt and my 1400 watt and had good success. I have also gone too large and had to solder the main jet hole closed and start over so be careful. 

I noticed that the generators would not pull the max rated watts from the factory. They would get close but not all the way. Now I can pull 1420 watts from the 1400 and about 3100 from the 3000. They still really work hard to do this but it is possible.


----------

